# Sun Ra vs. Karlheinz Stockhausen 2 questions



## MusicFree

both composers believed they came from "cosmic origins"


1. Who do you think overall was more influential in musical theory

Sun Ra or Stockhausen?


2. which music do you like more?


----------



## AnthonyCornicello

1. From what I know, Sun Ra did not publish any theoretical documents. Stockhausen wrote a voluminously on composition and electronic techniques.

2. Sun Ra has his moments of humor and groove (sort of like the Ellington band on acid) but a lot of it is hard to listen to. Stockhausen is not exactly easy-listening either! But, Stockhausen has some wonderful pieces, like _Kontakte_ or _Mantra_ that can be appreciated. I'd give the edge to KS.


----------



## norman bates

Sun ra wasn't a musical theorist, at least to my knowledge.
At least, not in the sense of someone who writes theoretical essays.
But he produced a lot of great music (also a lot of stuff that I don't see all that necessary) that I really like, and he's been much more important for me than Stockhausen. But I know Stockhausen much more superficially.


----------



## MusicFree

isn't Karlheinz generally considered the "Father of Electronic Music"?


----------



## starthrower

Excellent CD, and very listenable!










Sun Ra's early music is not difficult listening at all. I have a bunch of the album re-issues on the Evidence label. But by the mid 60s the music became very free. But Sound Sun Pleasure, Super Sonic Jazz, Jazz In Silhouette, Interstellar Low Ways are all very enjoyable. Sun Ra's official Saturn releases are on the Evidence label. There's a hundred other CDs out there, but the quality varies greatly.

There are also some good releases on the Leo label. Live At Praxis '84 is a good one!


----------



## millionrainbows

A ridiculous comparison, from someone who has done his homework as well as a lot of listening to both artists.


----------



## Guest

The similarities here are striking. So much so, I suspect one was borrowing from the other. Either way, these are the master works of both men, IMO. The music of the gods.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hmm...After reading the collected polemics of Sun Ra, I see where he was coming from, which is jazz, the South, the Black Experience, etc.

Stockhausen is European. I would never think to hear similarities. This is a quite imaginative metaphor, and I'd think it was some sort of trick if I didn't know better.

I hear traces of Egyptian music in Sun Ra, which ties in with his black politics, and the album title "Magic City" refers to a Birmingham, Alabama billboard which greets visitors (not "magic" at all, but a center of racism back then), and incidentally, where Herman Blount is from. The space get-ups and references to him being from another race from another planet is Sun Ra's way of distancing himself from the evil aspects of humanity which he experienced in his formative years, resulting in the polemic articles and pamphlets.

Stockhausen also said he was from another planet, so maybe this IS a commonality; Stockhausen was subjected to great suffering durin WWII, losing his parents.


----------

